# Albuterol vs Clen for fat loss



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Was wondering if anyone here has ever done the two and knows which one yielded more results?

I've been reading on the net and all totally different stories about the 2.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

MKattenberg said:


> Was wondering if anyone here has ever done the two and knows which one yielded more results?
> 
> I've been reading on the net and all totally different stories about the 2.


Whats your currently weight and bodyfat percentage mate? have you exhauseted other methods of fat loss first such as Legal fat burners or Epherine Caffiene and aspirin ? alos whats your diet like?

I have tried clenbuterol however it wasnt for me, the sides effects were not plesent and i was shaking and sweating constantly, also after a while it got less and less effective hence why they recommend you cycle it.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

i'm around 12/14% atm, i'm currently on a cut with anavar. 2000 calories, trying to get 45/35/20, Epherdrine = illegal where i live. and an ECA stack here is just as expensive as Clen or Albuterol.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

MKattenberg said:


> i'm around 12/14% atm, i'm currently on a cut with anavar. 2000 calories, trying to get 45/35/20, Epherdrine = illegal where i live. and an ECA stack here is just as expensive as Clen or Albuterol.


Without a prescription i beleive Clenbuterol is aswell mate, how long have you been on the anavar for?


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

2 weeks now. went 60 mg ed to 80 mg now. 30/30/20 throughout the day.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

One more question i just read up on Rimonabant. does anyone have experience with it, ?


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think you'll see a huge difference between them to be honest.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

okay. the only real side effect of rimonabant = suicide. so i dont know if it's worth trying. seriously, suicide as a side effect? how is tht possible. do youg et clinically depressed from it ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

The difference I saw was more shakes...


----------



## tns (Dec 24, 2013)

I havent seen any clen/albu cycle / dosage recommendation thread anywhere. and i was really interested in that as in your question too OP


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

MKattenberg said:


> okay. the only real side effect of rimonabant = suicide. so i dont know if it's worth trying. seriously, suicide as a side effect? how is tht possible. do youg et clinically depressed from it ?


 Dude im going to level with you, its gotta be about health at the end of the day, putting 750mg of sustanon in my body each week is effecting my indicators as it is with that being said i take a multi vitamin, omega 3,vitamin c,co q 10 everyday and my main goal is to stay healthy, adding needless drugs to the equation is foolish, i got to 8% bodyfat on 250mg testosterone enanthate and 75mg of anavar with a perfect diet so it can be done, if i thought a drug would increase my rate of suicide i'd run from it.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I prefer albuterol because easy to get pharma grade, it works and its cheap. Generally fewer sides since it's widespread use in humans.

Most of the time clen is pretty good too though.

They are same family of drugs so pretty similar.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

moved to correct section: weight loss. Clen and Alb are not steroids.


----------

